# Newbie, just bought used Craftsman 28" 4x4



## Oilverland

Hi: I was wondering how I might find existing posts for Craftsman 247.888540. It's 28", two wheels on each side ("4x4"), Tecumseh 9HP flathead engine. Originally sold in year 2000. I got it at a garage sale for $100. Made by MTD? 

Seems solid, may need disk drive friction wheel rubber. Engine starts pretty easily, hunts some, might need carb rebuild I suppose. I have owner's manual and thus part numbers.

How is the turning supposed to work on these things? There is a little lever below each grip. If I squeeze one or the other nothing seems to change. This was just a trial run on my wooden deck.

(My other snowblower is a 1 season old Ariens 28" with the so-called self-turning feature.)

Thanks in advance! Tommy


----------



## Shryp

Generally those wheel triggers disconnect a clutch on the same side wheel. That makes the opposite side wheel push it to that direction.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Tommy :welcome:


I haven't seen one before so I Googled it. Guessing it looks like this one ??


----------



## CO Snow

That model has 2 separate 1/2 axles that make up the axle. When you squeeze a trigger, the 1/2 axle on that side is disengaged and thus the wheel on that side doesn't turn. Squeeze the left trigger and it turns left and vice versa. I had a similar Craftsman with only 2 wheels and it was made by MTD.


----------



## loneraider

Craftsman Snowblower Model 247.888540 (247888540) Parts from RepairClinic.com

This might help/


----------



## bwdbrn1

:white^_^arial^_^0^_
Glad to have you join us. How bout a picture or two of that Craftsman if you can share them.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## Oilverland

*Pix*

Trying to attach pix, not sure I've got it to work...Yah it did. A couple of shrouds are removed for cleaning and inspection. Oh, and it turns left but not right, using the respective levers for that. I smell a project!


----------



## nwcove

have to admit, have never seen that 4 wheel set up, only the gimmicky looking duals. it does look like its in good shape, nice $100 score! do you have the heater box and belt guard for it?


----------



## YSHSfan

Here are a few more 4x4 snowblowers......:icon_whistling:


----------



## nwcove

that v8 blower looks nice! not sure if the community would like it tho. ( doesnt look like a sbc...or are my eyes just getting that bad? )


----------



## Shryp




----------



## Oilverland

nwcove said:


> have to admit, have never seen that 4 wheel set up, only the gimmicky looking duals. it does look like its in good shape, nice $100 score! do you have the heater box and belt guard for it?


Yes I do have the parts not shown, took them off for inspection and cleaning. Not working on it right now, got other projects going, but will report on it when I do.

There's apparently no provision for an air filter. I guess it is assumed that all snow is clean.


----------



## Oilverland

The one in the video above looks just like mine, engine too, but couldn't see hp rating, or it got by me.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Oilverland said:


> There's apparently no provision for an air filter. I guess it is assumed that all snow is clean.


That and if there was one there is a chance it could suck snow into the filter and choke out the engine. Same way you sometimes get hit in the face with a gust of wind blowing the discharge at you. :blush:


----------



## HCBPH

Oilverland said:


> There's apparently no provision for an air filter. I guess it is assumed that all snow is clean.


Typically blower engines don't have aircleaners on them. Snow isn't like dirt and can freeze over a filter starving an engine for air

I've seen those 4 wheel units before in pictures but never in person. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Oilverland

I did have to do a complete removal of the various drive parts, replace the friction drive disk rubber, lube everything, add some shims to remove slop from a drive axle, replace a couple of bushings, and stretch the chassis to relieve some friction in the output drive shaft. I also replaced the carb since it was about $15 + shipping. Seems pretty solid now. Total parts cost $55 but about 16 hours of labor I'd guess, including some head scratching time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:icon-wwp:


----------



## Oilverland

Well sorry I have no new pix. I have an earlier post in this thread that has a couple.


----------



## skutflut

nwcove said:


> that v8 blower looks nice! not sure if the community would like it tho. ( doesnt look like a sbc...or are my eyes just getting that bad? )


Outta put that V8 in a pickup truck and add a plow.


----------



## Oilverland

First use report: It snowed a foot here overnight then started to rain so the snow was light underneath and heavy on top. The 4x4 was a pleasure to control, maintaining a nice straight line and turned ok with the little levers, and this is on a dirt driveway. But it seemed pretty gutless, and sent the snow out in a sad stream rather than a robust plume. 

The belts looked ok but maybe they aren't, or the engine is tired, or it's just the way it is, I dunno. The exhaust is stinky, maybe I'll try leaning out the carb. It's new and it ran fine so I haven't touched any adjustments.

In comparison my 1 year old Ariens 9hp 28" blew snow like crazy and powered through it better. It's big downside is the steering system which is activated by pushing the handles in the direction you want to go. In gravel it wants to go all over the place and it's a struggle to keep it straight. 

The 4x4 has noticeably better traction. I guess I'll get chains for the Ariens.


----------

